# Yoshi the Japanese Akita Inu



## lisell (Oct 10, 2012)

Yoshi is almost 8 months old now. He's a very laid back dog - calm and friendly. People notice him when we go for walks. I hear a lot of comments of "oh look at that husky!" 

I may be biased but I think he's the cutest dog ever 

Here are some photos of him when he was small.

This is soon after he was born.









This is at 5 weeks old at his breeder's.









At 6 weeks.









At 13 weeks, when we got him home.




































And this is recently.










He's very furry.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub:
Yoshi is absolutely ADORABLE! :001_wub:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Stunning young man









My friend has a Husky...... and people ask if he's an Akita


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Japanese akitas are such a love of mine. Yoshi is stunning!! :001_wub:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Awh I just want to squeeeeeeeeeeeze him


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics seeing him from a pup till now...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Eek! Look at his fuzzy chops! :001_wub:


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

He is beauuutiful!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

He is absolutely beautiful, I'd steal him in an instant


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Yoshi is a great looking dog :thumbsup: Please update more photos of him in the future.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my, what a cutie, stunning.
michelle x


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Yoshi is gorgeous.

Mieko gets the Husky thing too.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Awww wow! What a stunning looking young pup! He is soooo cute! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## fdavie (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cute...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

HES SO ADORABLE LOOK AT HIS FUZZY LITTLE FACE!!!

*and breathes*

Congrats on owning him hes adorable make sure you give us more photos!


----------

